# Anyone up for some French bashing?



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

http://forums.fark.com/cgi/fark/comments.p...l?IDLink=464818


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ill keep mine short and simple:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Their are many very nice French people, and I have personally enjoyed visting France many times!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> Their are many very nice French people, and I have personally enjoyed visting France many times!


 Yeah but their government and military is crap. They have no balls.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Their are many very nice French people, and I have personally enjoyed visting France many times!
> ...


 I'm not going to argue with that, I just didn't want this site to become a racist site


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> http://forums.fark.com/cgi/fark/comments.p...l?IDLink=464818


quote:yes!saddam and i did it on this table..doggystyle


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


This is more of a political commentary, not racial.









PACK - GREAT use of the moon smilie, genius.... ROFL


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

good


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I've been to France also and can say that it is indeed a great country to visit. But honestly, would Ive been able to want to even think about visiting France and enjoy their lifestyle, if America never stepped in to help them out in the past war?? Who knows what kind of country they would've become. Having a bunch of our men die for our country is one thing.. but dying to help another country and getting dissed later on is another. No racial hatred intended.. but France can kiss my arse for this one!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Man, bestest thread ever









I guess this one covers it all:








ps: not my photoshop-edit...










And I agree France is a nice country to visit: too bad those snotty French live there.....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks X.....now thats some funny sh*t juda...





























..

lets see how did that joke go..

you can always count the french to be there when they need us.............


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

bump


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

:laugh: ha! ha! ha! thats funny judazzz


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You know we were talking about the French in Government class the other day, because someone asked "whats the big controversy about the french, all about." My teacher responded saying its about them not being on our side. He went further on explaining how the US expects them to be [on our side] after what we did for them in WW2. He said it was the French who helped this country[USoA], with Lassiez-Faire, donating the Statue of Liberty, etc. And technically we were just paying them back in WW2.

So what do you think?!

Honestly, I think we can do without the French. I mean so what if the UN votes "No" on us going to war...were going to go anyways.

BTW: Good one Juda...


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

y bash france Why not America, Russia, Germany, Cuba, Italy, Ireland, and all them


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

because this thread is about the french.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

but y, y bash the french


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Because this board originates out of the USoA and the 1st Amenment says we have freedom of speech. So were taking that freedom into our own hands to say as we wish...in this particular case, its to bash the French..as to why, because we can...


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

well say we start a board of bashing america, or russia, or canada. even better, italy


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bashing on america...huh..somehow i highly doubt that will happened..


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

y its easier than bashing france i think


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I agree with thePACK, figuring, most of its members are from here.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The French are easy to bash, just like any other country.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

and they stink tooo


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

im from america, but still. y are we bashing france. what did they do


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

this thread has nothing to do about france it has to do with there chicken sh*t leader who cant stand up for what's right and that is the bottom line saddam huessein must go no ?'s asked he has got to go :vangry







the hell with france this is america


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

well sadam isnt their problem,


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Because this board originates out of the USoA and the 1st Amenment says we have freedom of speech. So were taking that freedom into our own hands to say as we wish...in this particular case, its to bash the French..as to why, because we can...


 Actually the 1st doesn't really apply here. This is a private forum and everyone must follow the rules set by Xenon. If any topic or manner of speaking is deemed unacceptable then you don't do it, or leave. So claiming "freedom of speech" here or on any message board doesn't hold water, though I always get a kick out of the people who try to use that as a defense. :smile:

It's dissapointing that your teacher is so unenlightened, as an educator (politics no less) you would assume they would take it upon themselves to learn the unbiased facts instead of clouding peoples' educations with their personal biases.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

The French are simply trying to play a little control game with the backing of the European Union to disagree with all America wishes to accomplish. I truely believe France understands Saddam is a real threat...they're just too busy playing their little political games with the U.S. as a target to care.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> bashing on america...huh..somehow i highly doubt that will happened..


 Don't tempt me, boy







:







:

I hate the French, but I don't like the USA as an institute as well... But picking on the French became some sort of running gag here (for some reason, every political thread ended up with bashing the French







), and that's the reason for this thread











> He went further on explaining how the US expects them to be [on our side] after what we did for them in WW2.


Unfortunately, many Americans think this way, and none of them realizes that that is plain bullshit. WE don't owe you for eternity.... Without the Europeans (except the French, of course, because they were too busy inventing Roquefort cheese







), the USA wouldn't even exist, but do we hear anything about that? No! So please, shut the f*ck up about gratitude, because this wining is starting to piss me off









Haaaaa, I'm done: feeling much better now


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

With all that said Judazzz my point works even with a clean slate. It should not be about diplomacy and using your Union in order to boast your power and control in the United Nations ignoring the possibilities of real conflict.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

when I use the word you I do not imply that "you" are, but merely the french


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Look at all the trouble they cause in canahhhdaaahh


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Funny how people seem to forget who kept the Nazis at bay for years.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Funny how people seem to forget who kept the Nazis at bay for years.


 My hometown was actually liberated by Canadians - Neo, thanks


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> well say we start a board of bashing america, or russia, or canada. even better, italy


 hey, you start a thread on bashing america, and i'll bash back at you...so go ahead....creat this "bashing america" thread, and we'll see who gets the bashing


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Funny how people seem to forget who kept the Nazis at bay for years.


 My hometown was actually liberated by Canadians - Neo, thanks


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> It's dissapointing that your teacher is so unenlightened, as an educator (politics no less) you would assume they would take it upon themselves to learn the unbiased facts instead of clouding peoples' educations with their personal biases.


 ...public schools these days....no edumaction ever comes out of it


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Black Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > well say we start a board of bashing america, or russia, or canada. even better, italy
> ...


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

y would u bash up us if we bash america USMC. AMERICA IS AN OVERRATED SH*T HOLE OF VIOLENCE, URBANIZATION, AND GOD DAMN ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS. IM MOVING TO MEXICO AS SOON AS IM OLD ENOUGH TO GET OUT OF HERE


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> y would u bash up us if we bash america USMC. AMERICA IS AN OVERRATED SH*T HOLE OF VIOLENCE, URBANIZATION, AND GOD DAMN ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS. IM MOVING TO MEXICO AS SOON AS IM OLD ENOUGH TO GET OUT OF HERE


 so you're gonna move from one "overrated sh*t hole" to another sh*t hole? hm, great relocation choice, smart one!...if you're not aware, mexico city is one of the most densly populated cities in the world...it's urbanized as well, and has a shitload if illegal immigrants trying to cross into our country....yea, you picked a great sh*t hole of a place to relocate to


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

y would i move near mexico city, im gonna move far south


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> y would i move near mexico city, im gonna move far south


where near the borders of nicaragua? so you could be pushed around by guerrila soldiers and harrassed by drug cartels? or were you gonna move towards the coast of mexico like cancun...where its also urbanized like atlantic city, NJ?.....


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

more towards cozumel. im goin there this july. gonna see how nice it is


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> more towards cozumel. im goin there this july. gonna see how nice it is


 cozumel? is that an actual place? it sounds like something that you eat


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

its an island


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

f*ck the French.

I have a real problem with France, especially Chirac. France is a bunch of gutless bitches. It really wasn't that long ago that the US drove the Nazis out of France. The fact that you feel that WWII was so long ago and the US shouldn't feel like the French owe them is bullshit. Both of my grandfathers fought in WWII and risked their lives. They went and did what they did because it was the right thing to do even though many of their friends died saving those ungrateful French mother fuckers. Back in the day, the French were straight up a bunch of pussies. If I remember correctly, France did even put up a fight when the Nazis occupied them. They didn't fight to the end trying to defend themselves. No, they were worried about losing their lives and damaging their cities so they just allowed Hitler to roll through. Then what do they do? They cry to the US to come and save them. Thousands of young Americans gave their blood to save that country. Now, those same French fucks today want to use the same strategy they used in WWII. Just let the dictator do what he wants, give no opposition, and create a big mess for the US to come and clean up later. I would love to just leave Iraq alone and let you cowardly bastards stew in the trouble you created, but the truth is, everyone knows that when it comes time to fix the situation, you are going to call on the US. The French are also a bunch of backstabbers. Those f*cking people sell Sadam the technology he needs to create a lot of his weapons. The French are not worried about the right thing, they are worried about the money in their pockets. And before someone says the US is only in this for oil, read this. Sadam runs a country where you can't speak your mind, the police torture women and children, and terrorism is supported. Obviously, Iraq is the picture perfect Utopian society that we should leave alone. Anyways back to the topic of this thread, France is an ungrateful country that deserves no respect, and certainly not a position on the security council, given their previous record and current actions.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> its an island


 Unless you are going to live in a touristy hotel, that area is very dirty and dangerous. I think you should grow up and rethink your life plans.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

cfr3 said:


> f*ck the French.
> 
> I have a real problem with France, especially Chirac. France is a bunch of gutless bitches. It really wasn't that long ago that the US drove the Nazis out of France. The fact that you feel that WWII was so long ago and the US shouldn't feel like the French owe them is bullshit. Both of my grandfathers fought in WWII and risked their lives. They went and did what they did because it was the right thing to do even though many of their friends died saving those ungrateful French mother fuckers. Back in the day, the French were straight up a bunch of pussies. If I remember correctly, France did even put up a fight when the Nazis occupied them. They didn't fight to the end trying to defend themselves. No, they were worried about losing their lives and damaging their cities so they just allowed Hitler to roll through. Then what do they do? They cry to the US to come and save them. Thousands of young Americans gave their blood to save that country. Now, those same French fucks today want to use the same strategy they used in WWII. Just let the dictator do what he wants, give no opposition, and create a big mess for the US to come and clean up later. I would love to just leave Iraq alone and let you cowardly bastards stew in the trouble you created, but the truth is, everyone knows that when it comes time to fix the situation, you are going to call on the US. The French are also a bunch of backstabbers. Those f*cking people sell Sadam the technology he needs to create a lot of his weapons. The French are not worried about the right thing, they are worried about the money in their pockets. And before someone says the US is only in this for oil, read this. Sadam runs a country where you can't speak your mind, the police torture women and children, and terrorism is supported. Obviously, Iraq is the picture perfect Utopian society that we should leave alone. Anyways back to the topic of this thread, France is an ungrateful country that deserves no respect, and certainly not a position on the security council, given their previous record and current actions.


 I couldnt agree with you better--you had some really good points in there...especially how the war isnt ALL about oil, oh and of course your comments on the french.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

y they gutless. cause they dont want to get involved. they have no reason too


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> y they gutless. cause they dont want to get involved. they have no reason too


 Yes, that is exactly my point. They are gutless because they don't want to be involved. That was the stance they took in WWII when Germany occupied them. France definitely had a reason to do something but didn't do anything. Thus, my claim that they are gutless has validity. Give some proof to refute me. But my guess is, you can't.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

umm, we sort of didnt have to go over during WW2. they dont owe us crap. it was our choice to help them.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Im listening to when johnny comes marching home again and thinking about how much i hate the french


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> umm, we sort of didnt have to go over during WW2. they dont owe us crap. it was our choice to help them.


 Do you think about what you are writing? During WWII France ceased to exist as "France" and was "Germany". Their leaders pleaded for the US to come over and save their asses. We did. If it was not for the US the country today known as France, and probably the rest of Europe, would not exist. Europe would be Germany. Thus, they do owe us. That is why I claim they are ungrateful. Please don't keep trying to defend the French, you are doing a poor job.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

leave them alone, jesus people, u have problems. just cause they dont want to be involved doesnt mean they are lower than us. hell i hope anyone here who is so pro war and anti france that a relative gets shot and killed during, then u will be anti war


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> leave them alone, jesus people, u have problems. just cause they dont want to be involved doesnt mean they are lower than us. hell i hope anyone here who is so pro war and anti france that a relative gets shot and killed during, then u will be anti war


 The problem is that they are involed. France is using their veto power in the security council on this issue. Chirac is speaking out publicly against Bush. These are proactive actions. That makes them involved. That is why I am calling them out for being ungratefulful pussies. BTW, they have no business being on the security council.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

they arent ungrateful, they just dont want war


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> they arent ungrateful, they just dont want war


 I have already stated the reasons why France is ungrateful. It is a couple of posts up from this one. Please read it again. This is a chance for you to become enlightened.

I read through all of the posts between you and me, and one thing stands out. You make general statements and never offer any supporting information. I attack your claims and then provide information to justify them. Then you do not defend your position but instead offer another general claim on a different aspect of France. I am done debating with you, I need to find someone who can argue with me on this intellegently.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

u no what, y are u so anti french, what did they do to u personally.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Black Piranha, do you have any idea of what's going on or are you just in this because you feel like it? The French have no choice but to be involved. They are a permanent member of the UN Security Council which means they are involved in every item that passes through the UN.

What's our problem with the French government? It should be clear by now, but I will try to simplify it for you and hopefully you'll see where we're coming from.

As we all know by now Saddam Hussein has no respect for diplomacy, the only use he has for diplomacy is to buy himself time. So far he has bought himself twelve years. That's twelve years he has had to further his military programs, hide evidence and conjure up phony documents. As well as terrorize people. The UN has passed several resolutions on Iraq stating that they either disarm or face action. None of them have been followed up on by the UN. Fast forward to today, Resolution 1441 clearly states full and immediate compliance. France is unwilling to pressure Iraq into compliance, they would rather do what they've always done and back down. They have said that any resolution that has an ultimatum calling for action they will veto. So basically they are negating the purpose of the UN and giving Saddam Hussein global empathy. I don't know the history of the UN, but France seems like one of the last countries that should be a permanent member.

What good is a resolution if the founding body is unwilling to uphold their end of it? Especially when the real threat of force is the only thing that Iraq actually responds to.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> u no what, y are u so anti french, what did they do to u personally.


 I will for 1 last time show you how to argue a point. FYI, my post will consist of three parts; First, I will make a statement. Then, I will offer proof to support my statement. Finally, I will provide a conclusion. Ok, now that I got that out of the way here I go.

I am anti-French because I am an American. Thats right, because I am a true US citizen that cares about his country and countrymen. I feel that France's actions are selfish and that the end result of their actions is increased suffering and loss of life by those people who risk everything to protect the freedoms and way of life all Americans have the privilege to enjoy.

Originally, when the Nazi regime started to terrorize Europe, the US was not involved. Our country took the stance of "It doesn't effect us" and "just give them time" (views which are pretty popular these days). While we sat on our thumbs, Hitler conquered Europe (technically, Hitler aquired France, the French people essentially handed over their keys without a single act of defense) and formed an alliance with other dictators. The people of Europe were crying for the US to come over and bail them out. The antiwar sentiment in the country caused delay and hesitation on the US side and led to the complete occupation of Europe short of Britain. That is when Japan (Hitler's Ally), decided to attack Pearl Harbor. Then the US launched into all out war mode. Now, had the US dealt with Hitler much earlier, many American soldiers would not have had to lose their lives. The point is that delay and hesitation caused sugnificant loss of life. You can't dispute that. Delay = more casualties.

The US learned a hard lesson in WW2. It is easier to be proactive and deal with a problem early on rather than sit back and wait and get drawn into a much bigger problem. If someone thinks that Iraq will not ever be a large problem is a moron. Sadam has 3 strikes already. One, he has used biological and chemical weapons (Iran-Iraq war and people believe Gulf war too). Second, Sadam supports Palestinian terrorism (pays 50g's to any suicide bomber's families). Third, he has invaded countries with no provocation (Kuwaitt). Who honestly believes that Sadam does not have world domination on his mind. I will not even get into his dictatorship or support of Al Qaeda during the Cole bombing. Sadam is the type of person that just pushes and pushes until he crosses the line. Then he grants the concessions necessary to drop of the radar screen and he starts the whole pushing process over. This is demonstarted clearly by his interactions with the UN weapons inspectors. The US wants to draw a line, while France does not. A confrontation with Iraq is inevitable, it is Sadam's aggressive nature that makes this so. The actions that the French are taking now are delaying the current confronatation with Iraq ends up putting more American lives in jeopardy. I care deeply about the safety and well being of our troops, thus I want the least number of casualties. This corresponds to military action now, before Sadam has an opportunity to increase his ability to wage war.

France was freed by American blood. Now, they spit in our faces. All we ask them to do is stand by us. We don't want them to commit troops, but just not f*ck us over by delaying the war. What does France do? They f*ck us over. Why? The reason is money. France supplies Iraq with lots of technology and goods that we and many other countries will not supply them because they have potential end uses in weapons productions. France goes right ahead and lines their pockets by providing this stuff. This will again lead to the loss of American lives. More American lives are put at risk for the monetary gain of France.

I f*cking hate France right now. They are selfish, gutless, ungrateful pussies. They are hindering and stalling US plans and are thus jeopardizing countless American soldiers. The reason for their stalling is greed and the country they are screwing over for money, is the country that saved their ass in the past. This is why me, and every other true American, has a reason to take this personally and hate the French


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

ok ok, then y dont we just go over, get it over with, and not listen to anyone else on the issue


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> hell i hope anyone here who is so pro war and anti france that a relative gets shot and killed during, then u will be anti war


 what the f*ck are you talking about? you ungrateful little sh*t! my marines, and other armed forces fight for your rights and all you can say is you hope that i get shot so that my parents can be anti-war? do you seriously think sh*t straight before you speak? you know what, i seriously HOPE your family gets antrhaxed or dirty-bombed, so maybe you can go pro-war....you ungrateful little dick









....when i die, i die as a marine!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> ok ok, then y dont we just go over, get it over with, and not listen to anyone else on the issue


 because of the french and russian opposition....did you not read what neoplasia just said?


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> ok ok, then y dont we just go over, get it over with, and not listen to anyone else on the issue


 I have a novel idea, since you don't want to really contribute then don't. Let the rest of us who do want to talk about it keep talking about it.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

black piranha, out of curiousity, how old are you? cuz if you're 13-17, i wouldn't expect you to understand, if you 18+, and you said all that above, then you're just not very educated about the world


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> what the f*ck are you talking about? you ungrateful little sh*t! my marines, and other armed forces fight for your rights and all you can say is you hope that i get shot so that my parents can be anti-war? do you seriously think sh*t straight before you speak? you know what, i seriously HOPE your family gets antrhaxed or dirty-bombed, so maybe you can go pro-war....you ungrateful little dick
> 
> ______________________________________
> 
> black piranha, out of curiousity, how old are you? cuz if you're 13-17, i wouldn't expect you to understand, if you 18+, and you said all that above, then you're just not very educated about the world


 Temper, temper boy







Not agreeing is fine, but making minced meat out him is not fine... This can also be resolved in a more civilized manner...

And Black Piranha: I think Neo is right here: you don't have to be part of a debate if you don't like it. This is a political issue, so opinions do differ, and tensions may rise form time to time... I suggest you to do some research before posting, to avoid reactions like this in the future.

Now please play nice or I'll close this one.......


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Temper, temper boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i understand, but the boy was just being arrogant and ignorant....it was as if he didn't even read the posts and just repeatedly posted the same thing over and over again.....and he pissed me off because he's a us-native and says that kind of stuff....i'm just saying if you don't have pride for your own country, then why bother living here


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> i understand, but the boy was just being arrogant and ignorant....it was as if he didn't even read the posts and just repeatedly posted the same thing over and over again.....and he pissed me off because he's a us-native and says that kind of stuff....i'm just saying if you don't have pride for your own country, then why bother living here


See you can make your point without using the f-word or other profanity :







:

And btw: it's not a crime that you don't like the country you live in: you're just born somewhere, and you get your nationality at birth. I like my country and enjoy living there, but I don't feel pride (nor am I willing to die for my country). Patriottism can be sparked by the government or the media, but it's a personal emotion: no one can enforce you to cherish your own country, and that for sure is no crime or something stupid...
Again, I don't have pride in my country, but that doesn't mean I can leave at will (I can't just leave my close ones behind, let alone that I have the funds to do so)....


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

USMC i am 15 year old. i know far less than what you know and i def dont understand this entire situation. i just dont want war.


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Muahaha, the result of 10 minutes of photoshop boredom.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Netmancer said:


> Muahaha, the result of 10 minutes of photoshop boredom.


























Not bad for _10 minutes of photoshop boredom_


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> USMC i am 15 year old. i know far less than what you know and i def dont understand this entire situation. i just dont want war.


 Then I suggest you educate yourself. It's fine to not want war but it's pretty clear you don't understand the situation. None of us necessarily want war either, personally I just want the threat of war used because then Saddam Hussein will actually try to comply.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> USMC i am 15 year old. i know far less than what you know and i def dont understand this entire situation. i just dont want war.


 its cool BP.....so are you speaking on behalf of the french and russian community?


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

no, i just dont want war. sorry bout the whole anger thing about some relative getin injured or killed. i get really carried away sometimes.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> no, i just dont want war. sorry bout the whole anger thing about some relative getin injured or killed. i get really carried away sometimes.


 its all good, just remember the next time you say or think about wanting a relative or loved one in the armed forces to get killed, remember that the armed forces are the one who protects your rights to say that


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

By joining the forces you're basically saying you will give up your life for your country if it comes to that. We don't have to like it but we have to understand and respect that. Without people willing to do so we wouldn't have all the freedoms and privileges we have now. Having a relative die in war shouldn't make someone anti-war but rather grateful there are those willing to sacrifice everything for those back home. I don't like war any more than the next guy, but it does have it's place and I have no qualms with taking out Saddam's regime.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

USMC thats a great thing to remember, thanks


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

What pisses me off about the ani-war scenario(damn hippies) is that our soldiers over in Kuwait are calling home to their families only to hear that the people they are fighting and willing to die to protect are ungrateful jerks that are more willing to give Saddam Hussein the ability to execute mass destruction then to allow our government to take him out before he has the capability. Remember...regardless of how you feel...give respect to the ones who are over there fighting to protect our lives and freedom. Without our hope and support what do they have to fight for? So far a country full of people who are not willing to support them and give them encouragement and hope.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> What pisses me off about the ani-war scenario(damn hippies) is that our soldiers over in Kuwait are calling home to their families only to hear that the people they are fighting and willing to die to protect are ungrateful jerks that are more willing to give Saddam Hussein the ability to execute mass destruction then to allow our government to take him out before he has the capability. Remember...regardless of how you feel...give respect to the ones who are over there fighting to protect our lives and freedom. Without our hope and support what do they have to fight for? So far a country full of people who are not willing to support them and give them encouragement and hope.


 well put


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> What pisses me off about the ani-war scenario(damn hippies) is that our soldiers over in Kuwait are calling home to their families only to hear that the people they are fighting and willing to die to protect are ungrateful jerks that are more willing to give Saddam Hussein the ability to execute mass destruction then to allow our government to take him out before he has the capability. Remember...regardless of how you feel...give respect to the ones who are over there fighting to protect our lives and freedom. Without our hope and support what do they have to fight for? So far a country full of people who are not willing to support them and give them encouragement and hope.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Its like the Vietnam war all over again, people [Americans], looking down upon our brave soldiers..


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> What pisses me off about the ani-war scenario(damn hippies) is that our soldiers over in Kuwait are calling home to their families only to hear that the people they are fighting and willing to die to protect are ungrateful jerks that are more willing to give Saddam Hussein the ability to execute mass destruction then to allow our government to take him out before he has the capability. Remember...regardless of how you feel...give respect to the ones who are over there fighting to protect our lives and freedom. Without our hope and support what do they have to fight for? So far a country full of people who are not willing to support them and give them encouragement and hope.


 hehe, i said the same thing, but in my "MTV Diary: Gideon Yago's Diary On Kuwait" thread....but otherwise, i couldn't have said it better


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Ok ok ok, enough of this. Back to making fun of the French government.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Ok ok ok, enough of this. Back to making fun of the French government.


 why? they already do that themselves


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Because it makes me feel more important. Why else?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Its all a mute point now, Bush tooled the French in his speech tonight. ......


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Its all a mute point now, Bush tooled the French in his speech tonight. ......


 so what do you call a mute french?.............EXCITING


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> so what do you call a mute french?.............EXCITING


 A blessing?


----------

